# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Bluetooth ρολόι δεν συνδέεται με εφαρμογή android

## misterno

Γεια σας και πάλι.

Πήρα ένα ρολογάκι bluetooth και προσπαθώ να το συνδέσω στην εφαρμογή RACEFIT android που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής αλλά δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα.
Όταν το βάζω να κάνω scan, βρίσκει το bluetooth L28T_20832 αλλά δεν συνδέεται με αυτό.
Συνδέω το καλώδιο USB που δίνει για φόρτιση και βρίσκει σειριακή θύρα ως ΤΙ CC2540 USB SDC - COM5.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδεθώ με την εφαρμογή; Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς άλλος;

----------


## aktis

ειναι bluetooth 3 ή 4 ;
απο το smartwatch βλέπει το κινητό σου ; 
Υποθέτω οτι εχεις κινητό με τις ελάχιστες προυποθέσεις που θέλει το ρολόι .

----------


## misterno

Samsung galaxy A5 2016 με android 6.0.1 και τελευταία αναβάθμιση. 
Βρίσκει το bluetooth, κάνει pairing αλλά δεν συνδέεται με την εφαρμογή.
Το θέμα είναι ότι έβαλα μια εφαρμογή bluetooth terminal και δεν συνδέεται σε επίπεδο εντολών ΑΤ. Μάλλον πάει για τα σκουπίδια τελικά... :Sad:

----------


## diony

Υποθέτω πως έχεις κάνει το bluetooth του κινητού σου να είναι ορατό σε άλλες συσκευές , από όσο θυμάμαι πρέπει να το κάνεις στην αρχή , μέχρι να γίνει η πρώτη σύζευξη με το ρολόι

edit
 αυτό που γράφω πιθανό να μην ισχύει για όλες τις εκδόσεις

----------


## pet

Μπορείς να γράψεις ποιο ρολόιο είναι; το λογικότερο είναι να είναι BLE και όχι BT 

δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς με το ρολόι με light blue και να δεις αν κάνει expose τίποτα services

----------


## misterno

> Μπορείς να γράψεις ποιο ρολόιο είναι; το λογικότερο είναι να είναι BLE και όχι BT 
> 
> δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς με το ρολόι με light blue και να δεις αν κάνει expose τίποτα services



Προφανώς είναι BLE γιατί το τσιπάκι του είναι (συμβατό) ; με το Texas Instruments CC2540. Θα δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ με το light blue αλλά αφού δεν δούλεψε μέχρι τώρα δεν μου δίνω πολλές ελπίδες.

----------


## pet

Τι εννοείς το τσιπάκι του είναι συμβατό με το TI CC2540? το έγραφε κάπου;

----------


## aktis

Εννοει φαντάζομαι  , οτι οταν το συνδεει με τον υπολογιστή του καλωδιακά και γίνεται η αναγνωριση για drivers  ( usb enumeration ) , αναγνωρίζεται ως ΤΙ CC2540 ,
 το κλασσικο chipset της ΤΙ για BLE wearables εδω και  2 3 χρόνια 

Γιάννη , βάλε ενα λινκ απο το ρολόι , οδηγίες κατασκευαστή  ,κλπ   έχει αντιπροσωπεία εδω ;    . 

Εχεις συνδέσει στο τηλέφωνο σου άλλη BLE συσκευή ?. 
1 Πήγαινε σε ενα κατάστημα και δοκίμασε να συνδεθεις  με το δικο σου τηλέφωνο με καποιο απο αυτα που πουλάνε 
2 Δοκίμασε το ρολόι με κάποιο αλλο τηλέφωνο γνωστού σου ( καλύτερα για τη δοκιμή με  android 5 ) 

Το μηχανηματάκι μάλλον λειτουργεί αλλά ισως κατι κανεις λάθος ή υπάρχει καποια ασυμβατότητα
Το bluetooth τερμιναλ ειναι για bluetooth modem , gps κλπ δεν νομίζω να εχει καμμια χρήση σε Bluetooth 4 wearables

Ασυμβατότητες ...   απ οτι φαίνεται , τωρα φτιάχνουν την συμβατότητα του android 6 με ble 4.0 συσκευές ,
και εξαρτάται απο τον κατασκευαστη του τηλεφωνου αν εχει κανει update το patch
ή τον κατασκευαστη του ρολογιου αν εχει κανει update to stack ... !
Android 6 παιζουν  ΟΚ με 4.1  , 4.2 και προσπαθουν το παλιό 4 

https://e2e.ti.com/support/wireless_...f/538/t/457958

----------


## misterno

Εϊμαι έτοιμος να το παρατησω. Το βάζω στο BLE scanner και το βρίσκει αλλά δεν συνδέεται μαζί του. Βρίσκει διάφορα services που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνουν.
Το δοκίμασα σε 2 ακόμη κινητά και δεν συνδέεται. Κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη σε κινητό με IOS για τελευταία δοκιμή πριν τον σκουπιδοτενεκέ.
Με το δικό μου κινητό έβαλα την εφαρμογή που απαιτούνταν σε fit watch της γυναίκας μου και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Βέβαια εκείνο είναι κανονικό ρολόι fitness.
Το ρολόι είναι noname και οι οδηγίες είναι χάλια.

----------


## pet

Μήπως έχει δική του εφαρμογή και κάνει pairing με encryption?


κανα λινκ για το ρολόι δεν έχεις;

----------

